# Flippers



## richalisoviejo (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I took off to Florida for two weeks, bought one home from a flipper. This company came in to Saint Petersburg and bought up all the bank owned properties then flip them for about ten thousand more then they paid. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a nice two bedrooms & den on an 11,000 Sq. ft, Lot. I had it inspected first and everything was fine, just having the bathroom remodeled before I can lease it. Contractors can be such flakes.

I put in an offer on another property in Palm Springs, Ã¢â‚¬Å“Short SaleÃ¢â‚¬Â; the banks sure take their time approving short sales. We will see about that one. I have the highest offer in.

As far as work goes IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m over the withdrawals from the meds and working on a fetal homicide case in Los Angeles. This should be interesting. 

Still dating Whitney I met a few months back. Although her mother is starting to get on my nerves lol. 

Whitney & her Mom.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2009)

Whitney is beautiful! (Mom's not bad either)

So you bought a house in Florida to rent out? Will you be moving into the one in Palm Springs if you get it?

Good to see you back posting here on the forum. Did you know that most of your pictures no longer show up?

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, just bought it for the investment. The home in Palm springs I will move into and lease this one in Aliso Viejo since I would lose too much if I tried to sell it.

Not sure what happened to the photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s, I cleaned out my photobucket account, I thought I was using image shack. Whitney is a nice girl, graduated nursing school last year has her own place in Irvine, Mom is always around lol.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2009)

she's a beatiful girl, but as I have usually discovered the mom usually comes with the girl (a palkage deal)


----------



## Stazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Rich so nice to hear from you ! Whitney really is a lovely looking girl, aren't you lucky! Yeah I agree, Moms are a package deal hehehe, maybe she'll tone things down after a while. Will hold thumbs and pray for you that you get the Palm Springs house....you will if its meant to be  Cool about the Florida one!

WOW - I can't wait to hear more about this case you're working on, sounds like a really hectic one. Take it day by day!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Well I took off to Florida for two weeks, bought one home from a flipper. This company came in to Saint Petersburg and bought up all the bank owned properties then flip them for about ten thousand more then they paid. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a nice two bedrooms & den on an 11,000 Sq. ft, Lot. I had it inspected first and everything was fine, just having the bathroom remodeled before I can lease it. Contractors can be such flakes.
> 
> I put in an offer on another property in Palm Springs, Ã¢â‚¬Å“Short SaleÃ¢â‚¬Â; the banks sure take their time approving short sales. We will see about that one. I have the highest offer in.
> 
> ...



Rich so nice to see you back. Glad you got a bit of a break by going to Florida. And fingers crossed you get your Palm Springs home. Now for the Case, is it over? What meds? 
Sounds like you like Whitney just wish mom spent more time away  Can you be straight enough with Whitney to let her know how you feel about mom? 
Missed you while you were gone and spending time on "that other forum" . So tell us all that has happened in the looong time you've been gone and didn't even warn us  we were wondering what happend.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 14, 2009)

I was under quite a bit of stress from working so much my doctor decided to put me on xanax; the problem was she put me on the highest dosage three times a day. I got into it with a few judges and was sanctioned by the court. Then I read online about side effects from xanax, one was Ã¢â‚¬Å“hostility, aggression, or rageÃ¢â‚¬Â so I went back and asked to be taken off, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s when she put me out of work for three weeks, you have to be weaned off slowly, canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t just stop or you could have seizures. 

As for my new case? This will be a tough one. It involves a 16 year old who aborted her pregnancy herself and the DA charged her with Fetal Homicide. We wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t go to trail until mid January. I have the girl in court ordered therapy.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> I was under quite a bit of stress from working so much my doctor decided to put me on xanax; the problem was she put me on the highest dosage three times a day. I got into it with a few judges and was sanctioned by the court. Then I read online about side effects from xanax, one was Ã¢â‚¬Å“hostility, aggression, or rageÃ¢â‚¬Â so I went back and asked to be taken off, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s when she put me out of work for three weeks, you have to be weaned off slowly, canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t just stop or you could have seizures.
> 
> As for my new case? This will be a tough one. It involves a 16 year old who aborted her pregnancy herself and the DA charged her with Fetal Homicide. We wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t go to trail until mid January. I have the girl in court ordered therapy.



Rich lucky you were only sanctioned by the court. I work with people who had done much worse that get into it with a judge. And they may be here for LIFE. Yep you want to wean off it slowly. Glad to hear you are doing better and sorry to hear of your new case. Glad the girl is in therapy she will need it for some time I am sure. I work closely with people who have commited infatiside, killed family member etc. It is ruff. 
If you ever just need to talk or have someone listen just PM me. 
Robyn


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 14, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > I was under quite a bit of stress from working so much my doctor decided to put me on xanax; the problem was she put me on the highest dosage three times a day. I got into it with a few judges and was sanctioned by the court. Then I read online about side effects from xanax, one was Ã¢â‚¬Å“hostility, aggression, or rageÃ¢â‚¬Â so I went back and asked to be taken off, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s when she put me out of work for three weeks, you have to be weaned off slowly, canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t just stop or you could have seizures.
> ...



Thanks Robyn, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll most likely take you up on that offer 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had it out more then once with a few Judges, fined twice, this one threatened me with contempt and almost sentenced me to 48 hours LOL.


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2009)

So glad to see you here again .....xanax is the worst drug...Here in NY you can get them on the street and they call them stix, for $3. a pill....VERY addicting. Glad to see you are off them and realized the horrors of them, before they really got you in trouble. Your girlfriend is beautiful and her Mom might come in handy one day...


----------



## Candy (Sep 14, 2009)

terryo said:


> So glad to see you here again .....xanax is the worst drug...Here in NY you can get them on the street and they call them stix, for $3. a pill....VERY addicting. Glad to see you are off them and realized the horrors of them, before they really got you in trouble. Your girlfriend is beautiful and her Mom might come in handy one day...



Terry, I'm sorry but I'm reading your post laughing out loud. Don't get mad I'm just wondering how you know that much information about drugs out on the street?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2009)

Candy said:


> Terry, I'm sorry but I'm reading your post laughing out loud. Don't get mad I'm just wondering how you know that much information about drugs out on the street?



That didn't even occur to me! LOL! I laughed about it too when I read YOUR post! 

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Sep 14, 2009)

Rich or?? What is your first name? 
Glad to see you back.. how are the torts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2009)

Laura said:


> Rich or?? What is your first name?
> Glad to see you back.. how are the torts?



Mark


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 15, 2009)

Laura said:


> Rich or?? What is your first name?
> Glad to see you back.. how are the torts?



I still have the torts. Henry has grown so much! Eats like a cow. Harry on the other hand is growing very slowly; he eats well just not growing like Henry. 

I made a big mistake by showing Henry the outside world. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d let him walk around the pool, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s funny, he will walk close to the edge then turn away. But heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not even a year old and heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s going crazy wanting to get out of his enclosure. I keep him in the den and when IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m in the living room I can hear him pacing back and forth, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s fast and very loud.

I need a larger home for him, just waiting on this Palm Springs deal to go through.


----------



## terryo (Sep 15, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Terry, I'm sorry but I'm reading your post laughing out loud. Don't get mad I'm just wondering how you know that much information about drugs out on the street?
> ...


Please don't feel bad about what I am going to post now, because you really didn't know....but......My son died of an xanax overdose, mixed with heroin. His drug of choice for 15 years was xanax....called stix on the streets of NY. He was in and out of re-habs for 10 years trying to get off xanax....nothing worked. Twenty years ago he brought me his 1 day old son to raise..His biological mother died from an overdose of xanax mixed with heroin right after having heart surgery. This is why I always post that I have 5 sons as Michael (really my grandson) was adopted my me and has been my son since the day he was born. It took 10 months of no sleep for me and my family to get this baby off xanax, which his mother took the whole time (mixed with coke) that she was pregnant. They said he would have learning disabilities....NOT because of the coke....but because of the Xanax. He is in his third year of college in Binghamton, and maintains a 3.9. I am so proud of him....because he gave his father the dignity he never had in life. Jimmy was my best friend in all the world and xanax was responsible for his death and destroying my family. Soooooooooooo....I am NO stranger to this little pill.
I am sorry for being such a downer.......and for taking over your post Mark, but I am glad that you are done with this.


----------



## Candy (Sep 15, 2009)

Well now that I'm at the end of your post I am starting to cry. I am so sorry about your son and your grandson and his mother. What a nightmare you had to face. I think the one thing that's the hardest when you have a child is when you have no control to help them it just kills you inside. His son sounds like he has turned out wonderful no doubt because of your love. I myself never knew Xanax was that powerful of a drug over people. God bless you, you sound like a great person Terry.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh wow Terry, you really have been through a tough time. Your grandson/son has had the best life possible because of you, well done !!! I am so glad to hear he is doing so well. And I am sure he makes you SO SO proud !!!! And wow, I really didn't know much about Xanax, but I googled it and after your story, wow, it's hectic. Good thing you're getting off it Rich !!!!


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Terry. 

I wish I had done my research on xanax before taking it. The first week was a week of hell. CouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even hold a coffee cup. Your hands shack so much I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t sign my name on a check.


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2009)

I know ....it is a horrible drug...and the sad part is that it is so easy to get on the streets.


----------

